
Greatest Science Books of All Time (2006) - misiti3780
https://www.discovermagazine.com/the-sciences/25-greatest-science-books-of-all-time?b_start:int=1&page=2
======
dekhn
I can recommend "The Eighth Day of Creation" as a very well-researched history
of the early days of molecular and structural biology. The value comes from
the deep relationship between the savvy journalist-author and the scientists
who did the work. It also contains the most balanced and fact-driven arguments
about Rosalind Franklin and Watson/Crick. Also, the writing is just excellent.

